# Need Some Serious Advice! Should I stay or go?!?



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

If shes a good friend she will understand the move. It is to hard to do two different barns as well. The only downfall with your new barn that I see is the turn out. But if you are able to ride your horses to keep them fit then going out as much isnt as bad. Personally Id go with barn B. You will make new friends and advancing is a big plus. Good luck!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ I agree with GandRPaints

I'm sure everyone will understand and if they don't, you did what you needed to do.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

I personally would wait it out and see if you really like Barn B. See if you get along with the other boarders and if it is something you think you will enjoy.

In my opinion riding is much more fun when you have your friends there with you...so what if you end up leaving all your friends and those beautiful trails that you were talking about and then end up disliking Barn B?


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

It depends entirely on what you want to get out of your. If you want to take your riding to a new level (and by that I mean showing etc and your riding ability) then maybe Barn B is the way to go but can you afford the difference in price and you have to make the decision whether it is worth the different/extra facilities.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BurningAmber520 said:


> I have 2 other horses at Barn A, and its hard running between 2 barns, but I would feel horrible leaving Barn A totally.


We have a rule in place for this. I can't have folks running back and forth between barns. 

#1 - the germs. I would not want you bringing something back with you from the other barn and as a BO, I would not want fingers pointed at me if horses at the other barn suddenly turned up ill.

#2 - Rules and mannerisms. I am sure each barn has their set of rules and generally acceptable behavior. 

#3 - It IS hard on both BO's and your barn mates whether they say anything or not.

Due to riding at Barn B - what are your horses at Barn A doing?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Feel like Im not moving forward


That should be a deal breaker for barn A. Barn B has less turnout but you can ride more right? That might not be a bad trade off. 



> We have a rule in place for this. I can't have folks running back and forth between barns.


MLS- what did you mean by this? 

I wouldnt board at a place were they made me keep all my horses there or none at all. I have a retired mare, I wont board her at a barn that charges more because they have a nice ring or an indoor, she dosnet need it. My weanling will need ground training soon, I might be looking to board him at a place with an indoor so our training is uninterupted in the face of bad weather.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is $200/month/horse more? So that is $600/month more for three horses?

You do not ride your little one, right? So no real reason to move that one over to a barn that is set up more for showing and riding. The more back yard lots of turn out environment is better suited for that horse.
Your other horse is partially retired, right? Will it do OK in a set up where it gets less turn out? 

I think for your horses sake (the two you are not trying to advance with) it is best they stay where they get good turn out, etc. If you are not able to go between barns easily then I say move your show horse back to Barn A and truck out for lessons.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Why dont you just do what you are doing now and keep all the horses at barn a in the spring/summer/fall then move your one horse to barn b in the winter to ride and you will have the best of both worlds?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

sillybunny11486 said:


> That should be a deal breaker for barn A. Barn B has less turnout but you can ride more right? That might not be a bad trade off.
> 
> 
> MLS- what did you mean by this?
> ...


Exactly what I said. Our rules do not allow for boarding at two different barns. Breeding, training, etc are special circumstances and typically short term. 

And seriously - if you have horses at multiple barns - what kind of quality time are you spending with them?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Most of the people I know use different barns. I've honestly never herd of someone saying that to a boarder. I understand about contageous stuff, but if the horses are all staying were they're kept I dont see too much of a problem. How do you enforce a rule like that?? If I really wanted to board a horse at a farm that said that to me, well I wouldnt tell them about my other horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> And seriously - if you have horses at multiple barns - what kind of quality time are you spending with them?


What about people who have one horse in serious training and one horse semi-retired? The quality time thing is not a big deal then. Or a person that has one horse at home and one horse boarded?


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

mls said:


> We have a rule in place for this. I can't have folks running back and forth between barns.
> 
> #1 - the germs. I would not want you bringing something back with you from the other barn and as a BO, I would not want fingers pointed at me if horses at the other barn suddenly turned up ill.


As long as its in the same state, it should have the same immunization requirements....so the only germs would be people ones. If a horse did get sick, there'd be no way for you to say definititively "Yes, your horse is sick because {insert name here} has her horses boarded in more than one place. go blame her for your vet bill." _That _is finger pointing. Unless you run a barn that works with a vet hospital, nothing is going to be sterile 100% of the time (if ever, around horses) and germs/sickness happen.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

mls said:


> Exactly what I said. Our rules do not allow for boarding at two different barns. Breeding, training, etc are special circumstances and typically short term.
> 
> And seriously - if you have horses at multiple barns - what kind of quality time are you spending with them?


How do you even enforce that? Like, how would you ever know if someone had another horse elsewhere? Just curious. [=

Honestly, I don't think how much quality time I spend with my horse is the BO's business. Neither is where I keep my other horses.

And the germs reason is BS. You can pick up germs ANYWHERE - a tack store, a horse show, the mall, school, work - and transfer them to the horses. Do you require people to become sterlized before walking into your barn? All your vets and farriers that come from different barns all the time, they aren't carrying germs?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

If i were you i would move barns, you will probably be very welcome to visit your old barn anytime since they know you really well. i think they will understand, just tell them how you feel and stuff. good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

fourtwentyam said:


> How do you even enforce that? Like, how would you ever know if someone had another horse elsewhere? Just curious. [=
> 
> Honestly, I don't think how much quality time I spend with my horse is the BO's business. Neither is where I keep my other horses.
> 
> And the germs reason is BS. You can pick up germs ANYWHERE - a tack store, a horse show, the mall, school, work - and transfer them to the horses. Do you require people to become sterlized before walking into your barn? All your vets and farriers that come from different barns all the time, they aren't carrying germs?


Germs reason is BS? Spoken like someone who has never been quaratined.

Our farrier does our barn first that day.

I am a vet tech at the clinic where our doctors are from. I know how often they change clothes and disinfect the truck, equipment, etc.


----------

